
Tree Style Tabs for Pale Moon 27.1.0 - richardboegli
https://github.com/oinkin/treestyletab/releases/tag/v0.0.1-alpha2
======
richardboegli
Older versions of Tree Style Tabs no longer work with current version of Pale
Moon.

So oinkoink made a quick fork and fixed it.

